# What is the first picture you saw of your chi?



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

This is the first picture I saw of Emma. She was 5 months old and the breeder was holding Emma and her sister back to be shown. She decided to keep her sister, and Emma went to me. I will hopefully be showing her soon 










This is the first picture I saw of Tucker when I knew he was mine. I initially wanted his sister, but she was reserved to a show home out of state. He has made me fall for boy dogs... he's such a good little boy.










Here's the first picture I saw of Chloe:










Care to share?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw adorable pics!  And nice thread idea.

I got both of my sweeties from rescue and this is the first pic I saw of them on the rescue website.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

foggy said:


> Aw adorable pics!  And nice thread idea.
> 
> I got both of my sweeties from rescue and this is the first pic I saw of them on the rescue website.


That's so cool how you adopted them both! Are they related at all?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> That's so cool how you adopted them both! Are they related at all?


No, they're not related. They were actually bred and they were a bonded pair. I fell in love with their little faces and didn't want to see them separated and the rest is history.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Great Thread!

First pic i saw of Zoey:









First pic i saw of Roxy:









First pic i saw of Layla:









I never saw a pic of Jet before i got him since his breeder only lived 5 mins away. So just went to see him instead. But heres the first pic i took of him:


----------



## Sassafrass (May 4, 2010)

My five year old just saw these photos and said, "It's like the world of the cutest Chihuahuas!"


----------



## Madison (Dec 23, 2009)

My Penny <3


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sassafrass said:


> My five year old just saw these photos and said, "It's like the world of the cutest Chihuahuas!"


Aw cute! 

Love all the pics so far!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

This was the first picture I ever saw of Maisie - She was up on the breeders site for 2 days. The first day only the top picture was up there, the second day (the day I called and picked up my baby!) she had these two up. She was exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just couldn't say no to that face LOL. She is even more beautiful now and is my heart dog.

Hopefully that posts  She's 4 months old.

If thsoe didn't post, here's a link to her album of pictures I got before I got her...http://picasaweb.google.com/Kristin.Ware/Puppy?authkey=Gv1sRgCN--6LLQmJu1Eg


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Here is the first picture I saw of Chloe:


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Lollipop 








Perry, Look at that head


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Matilda:









Milo:









Maxie:









Mari (second one in from left) & Maya (far left): 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Mari's first solo pic that I saw:









Marley:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I love puppies!!..

NaNa









I only saw TucTuc in person but this is one of his pic that I got..










MoJie


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> Milo:


O.m.g.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

He looked like such a little gremlin...I thought Bryco was bad!


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

These are the first pictures I saw of Fudge 










and


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy










Pixie









Darcy









And Bos first pics are on Robyns thread about Hope having puppies x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Omg look at all the cute babies! So adorable! 

I don't have a photo of Shayley as a pup because I just drove to their house to get her (Didn't know them but they lived like 10 minutes away it was awesome! lol)

Kizzie I found on Petfinder and this is the photo they had posted that I knew she was MINE!!! lol We drove for HOURS to get her and it was such a fun trip! Kizzie was 7 weeks old just dropped off with her sisters and then two other boy dogs ...jerks how can people just do that. They named her Lucky for the time they had her and I know that name fit her perfectly because I feel she is VERY lucky that I found her to spoil her to bits! LOL

Here is my baby Kizzie!
















*

And a recent shot


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww what cute pics!! they all look so cute


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

great idea for a thread!!
Coco when I first got her 9 wks old, I didn't see a picture b4 getting her








Ricky's breeder sent me this two and I was in love
Far right one is him
















Cali I found on puppyfind here is the pic that was on there


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

We were looking on shelter websites and on Petfinder for a couple of months before we saw a really pathetic looking Chihuahua's picture on the local shelter's website. She looked really odd with her ears back, naked neck, and she was turned away from the camera a little bit. We actually went in for a different Chihuahua, but he was gone so we looked at Venus. She looked like a different dog in person. Sadly I don't have that awful and pathetic looking picture. It would be nice to do a before and after comparison. It must be hard to take decent pictures of so many frightened and squirming dogs.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Prada when she was around 7 weeks. This was her picture that was featured in the litters ad. 









My Versachi. The reason I am so in love with this breed!! I was supposed to be getting a tiny l/c blue and tan male from BC, but they sold him on me before I could get a deposit in. I then found this picture a few weeks later and knew he was mine!


----------



## lizz5000 (Jul 12, 2010)

All the pups look so cute!

Here is the first pics of Zoe I ever saw! I kept them in my night stand and kissed them every night until she was ready to come home. I just had to have those ears! I'm a goober I know 

She's the little blacky in the front.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Little Rocky dog at 7weeks how could I resist??


----------



## lizzardran08 (Jul 8, 2010)

*first pics*

When i got harley the fawn male he was roughly 7weeks. in the pic he is about 8 weeks. its the only pic i have of him as a puppy... 
The pic of star and bruiser was when they were 8weeks also.
Star is the black one and bruiser the brindle..


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

This is the first pic of Leila that I really saw or really noticed. I was looking at another chi on the breeders site originally.
Here's the first pic of her i saw when I wasn't really interested in her but rather her brother.








My little precious..so glad I ended up with her, she's the best!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Such a great thread! All the pics are beyond adorable!!!

First pics I ever saw of Dakota, were his shelter pics online. We knew the moment we saw these pics he would be ours. How could I not fall for this handsome guy?
















First pics we saw of Faith (another love at first sight!):
















First pic we saw of Glory (although we met her in person before seeing a pic of her):


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Honey came home last friday night. My partner found her on a internet pet site. She showed me this photo and i fell in love. I was abit scared as she kind of looked like Toby (my chi that passed) but her little face just melted my heart...
How could i say no to this????












This was the first photo i seen of Milo. But after i found out he was my lil angel Toby's dad i had to bring him to our house. It was like we needed eachother....

He was 22 months when i got this photo


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Such a great thread! All the pics are beyond adorable!!!
> 
> First pics I ever saw of Dakota, were his shelter pics online. We knew the moment we saw these pics he would be ours. How could I not fall for this handsome guy?
> 
> ...


Dakota is just stunning!!!  
Of course faith and glory are beauties too.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

I never saw a picture before i went to the ladys house but heres a couple of the first pictures i took of him..


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Gosh all your Chis are so cute! Makes you want to keep on getting more doesn't it? 

This is the first pic I saw of Harry, when I clicked on the link that Sarah (Daisydoo) gave me to the breeder's website. He's the 3rd one from the left:










And this is him a few moments ago, asleep in my desk drawer


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, cute pictures, everyone!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok there is way too much cuteness in this thread:

Here is Jasper>>>he is the fawn and white with the little white pup
sleeping on his back:









1st pic @ 8 weeks when he was listed for sale:









Hannah is a rehome so this is the 1st pic 
I saw of her>>>she was 5 in this pic:


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Love this thread! Great pictures of your babies.

Unfortunately I do not have any pics of Lucy before I got her and I don't have any of Bailey either. I do have a first picture of B from the previous owner...I'll try to take a picture of it and post that. It's adorable!!


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

These are some of the first pics I saw of Cinder!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> Ok there is way too much cuteness in this thread:
> 
> Here is Jasper>>>he is the fawn and white with the little white pup
> sleeping on his back:
> ...


OMG there is toooooo much cuteness here!! 

Laura Jasper is adorable, don't think I have ever seen a puppy pic of him!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Little Rocky dog at 7weeks how could I resist??


I never could have resisted Rocky....he is just as handsome now as he was
in the puppy pic. Thx for the props for Jasper


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Kinda wish I coulda seen the front half but ahh well.. I fell in love with lil Lua nonetheless =D


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie with 2 of there littermates


----------



## CocoaPebbles (Nov 28, 2008)

Truffles. He is champion grandsired and was supposed to show him but never did. Hours old here. I was interested in a pup from this litter before his dam and sire were even bred, so I had fist pick. He was the only chocolate.











Taffy. 8 weeks. Earliest pic I have of her. LOVED HER COLOR. Had no idea she had a merle parent until after talking to her breeder. 



Twinkie.

Again, the only chocolate. lol.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

keep them coming love this thread so much puppies!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

This is the first picture I saw of Tucker when I knew he was mine. I initially wanted his sister, but she was reserved to a show home out of state. He has made me fall for boy dogs... he's such a good little boy.










Hey...Tucker and Bailey are Brothers!! Just different moms:coolwink:

Here is one of Bailey's baby pictures around the same age...I think they look alot alike!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Everyones pups are so cute! Great thread!!


BAILEY...10 days old









MIA....14 weeks









ADDY....12 weeks


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

2Cheese said:


> This is the first picture I saw of Tucker when I knew he was mine. I initially wanted his sister, but she was reserved to a show home out of state. He has made me fall for boy dogs... he's such a good little boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is too funny! I met Bailey when I visited Tucker. WhT a small world. They really do look alike!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

These pics are sooooooooooo great everyone!!

Ok, here's the first pic I saw of Brody. I couldn't resist.










A few days after we brought him home ....










Cuddling with daughter Chloe ...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't know why I didn't reply to this before!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Baby-Love










it was originally a pic of her and her 2 sisters but I cute her out and lost the original!

Ninja










Prada

I saw her being born but here is one of my fave pics anyways











We didn't see any pics of Max or Lexus as we found the breeders in the newspaper but here is a pic of lexus all my max pictures are on print I'd have to scan them we got really good professional ones one I want to blow them all up lol

Lexus


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

This is the breeders ad photo of Baby Dahlia
at 7 weeks old.She looked almost white.
Something about that little face won my heart and Id looked at
hundreds of chi ads.


----------



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

I got Peaunt from a pet store (i know, i know, bad idea since puppy mills and everything (i have a thread about that)) but this 2 days after we bought him, while we were at the vet. He weighed in at almost one pound.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is the 1st pic I saw of Jasper:









1st I saw of Hannah was one I took on the day I met her:


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

xxtarafiedxx said:


> I got Peaunt from a pet store (i know, i know, bad idea since puppy mills and everything (i have a thread about that)) but this 2 days after we bought him, while we were at the vet. He weighed in at almost one pound.


Peanut is a doll no matter where you got him from!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Here is my bridge boy Sebastian the day I got him:


----------



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

aww they are all so adorable! I had never seen a picture of Paco until the day I picked him up so he was a complete color and hair length surprize


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I didn't get Bella as a puppy, but here are some pictures of her that made me fall in love and drive two hours to get her...


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

My little Gretel. I took this picture at work when I went to get her from my boss :]


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> My little Gretel. I took this picture at work when I went to get her from my boss :]


aww she's super pretty!!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> aww she's super pretty!!!


Thank you  She's my bf's Princess! She could get away with murder that one.

She was 1 out of 8! 6 boys and 2 girls, unfortunately her sister was the runty one and didn't make it, but I knew this one was mine!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> Thank you  She's my bf's Princess! She could get away with murder that one.
> 
> She was 1 out of 8! 6 boys and 2 girls, unfortunately her sister was the runty one and didn't make it, but I knew this one was mine!


wow 8???? that's insane lol the most I've ever heard of is 6 in chi litter lol 

my girl baby-love is the same with my b/f he rarely ever disciplines her and she sticks to him like glue lol luckily I have NInja who is a mamas boy mainly


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> wow 8???? that's insane lol the most I've ever heard of is 6 in chi litter lol
> 
> my girl baby-love is the same with my b/f he rarely ever disciplines her and she sticks to him like glue lol luckily I have NInja who is a mamas boy mainly


It was insane, the poor mama dog was on bed rest she got so big! The mama was pretty small to begin with but she looked like a poor soccer ball by the end 

And your house sounds oddly familiar, however all my bf has to do is look at Gretel or talk to her in a stern voice and she knows she's in trouble whereas Godric is also a mama's boy and sticks to me like glue!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

First pics of Jade at our interview with the breeder. She was 13 1/2 weeks old.




























Spunky then, and still just as spunky now. :lol: She is trying to pull that heavy, big ole' rug! The little red fawn & white baby is her Brother. The other blue & white was from a different litter. These were Jade’s breeders last puppies before retiring. 










I got Lexie & Chance local. I will have to go back into some old CD's to find Gia’s first pics.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

these are macy's pictures the breeder sent me:



















We found jordan through petfinder, sadly i didn't think to save those pics


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lotus at 6 weeks









And I deleted the pic from daisys advert but this is the first pic I took of her when we got home









And this is her standing up


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

The first time I saw Carl was in person, because his parents live next door 
He was only a few weeks old and a little roly poly 

I think this was the first picture I saw of Mia. (She is "Sara")










The breeder sent me more pictures so I could decide which one of the three I wanted. This picture is the one that made me choose her!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Here are our baby pix: 

Mia (on right)









Bizkit (4 months)









Skylar


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Ava









I dont have a picture of Quark i got him off of kijiji
and Lola I got from my friend but this is one of the first pics i took of her


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Love this thread!! Pip & Roo are so precious.

This is the first pic I REALLY saw of Roxy. This is when I paid her deposit.










And this is Billa's first pic.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

This isn't her 1st but it's definitely one of my favorites, it was taken in the hotel the night we got her, she was 7 & 1/2 weeks old.









Here is one after we got home (3 days later)


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Daisy: (not my house)









Riley: (from the rescue)









Roxy: (breeder's house)









Lily: (on the way home)


----------

